# ScreamTeam or Woochie masks - do they fit fat dudes?



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I wanted to get one of these foam latex mask that you glue to your face with spirit gum, but I dont know if they will fit my face. I a big guy with a huge head (I cannot wear any fitted hat even in the largest sizes). ScreamTeam say that they will even fit children, but they dont say anything about large faces.

last year i bought this the day after Halloween:










The problem was that the distance from my eyes to my upper lip was to small, so either i could see, and my mouth hung out, or it fit my mouth, but i was looking thru the forehead.

Is there anyway to modify a n appliance to fit a larger face?

Any ideas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You apply the glue to both you and the mask, let it get tacky.
You can stretch it a little to make it work, though it's a little tough not being right there with you to do this....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have used the witch nose, chin, warts, scars all the little thing like that before and had good results, but the full face mask i got was just to small for my face. 

I didn't know if the reel fx one is made for kids, and the screamteam and woochie pro are bigger for adults ( i assume adults is the target, since its harder to apply/more complicated.


Is there a a way to make it fit larger faces or do you just stretch the heck out of it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a good question.
I'll try to call someone tomorrow and see if I can get an answer.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If the appliance is thin enough in that area, I would cut the chin/lower jaw away from the top part and apply them as separate pieces and use latex and makeup to blend where the separation is.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Boneyard fx has a good line of prostetics that will fit larger melons....er, I mean faces. They even provide tutorials on painting them to give it a professional look.


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

We have bought from Scream Team and have been very happy with their product, my husband has a bigger melon too, we actually had to cut a little eye off because they try to make it bigger so you can form it to your face... Let me see if I can figure out how to add a picture...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone for your help. I ended up going with a mask from the boneyard fx. I'm excited for it to come. I post some pics after a test fit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cutting it apart is the right idea. This has been used multiple times in indie films and "A" films- including Dustin Hoffman's little big man, and Planet of the Apes. Dorn also wears multiple pieces for Lieutenant Worf.

An example/interview with Rick Baker using multiple piece appliances: http://www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk/news/interview.asp?Index=5489 ,


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Sickie, I'm afraid i'm gonna get into all this makeup stuff too. Gotta maintain. One thing at a time. Breathe....


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> cutting it apart is the right idea. This has been used multiple times in indie films and "A" films- including Dustin Hoffman's little big man, and Planet of the Apes. Dorn also wears multiple pieces for Lieutenant Worf.
> 
> An example/interview with Rick Baker using multiple piece appliances: http://www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk/news/interview.asp?Index=5489 ,


Well, your kinda right sickie, the prothetics are multi piece but are sculpted on a life cast of the actors, so there made to fit that actor.

The problem I see with cutting this is it will make it to long and distort the look of the skull all together. Sometimes you just can't fudge it.


----------

